# Digital Homebrew's 'Digital Stirplate'



## shaunous (9/7/15)

Anyone with a version 2 of this (all versions maybe the same ??), can they check their power pack for me, I need to know the output, its obviously 240v input, but I have a mixed bag of cords, and im pretty sure the one I need I blew up by plugging into my electric fence for the cattle :unsure: Just want to make sure I don't bugger the stirplate by plugging in the wrong one.

I've emailed Digital Homebrew 2 nights ago with no reply as yet, and I kinda want to get a starter underway for the weekend.



Cheers.


----------



## Mardoo (9/7/15)

There ya' go. Love my V2. Surprised they haven't gotten back to you. Their service has been exemplary for me.


----------



## shaunous (9/7/15)

12v & 1a. Sweet, Cheers Mardoo.


Yeh, their service has been great to me. Maybe missed it or never come through, dunno.


----------



## Spiesy (9/7/15)

They do have a little baby at home, may explain the delay in reply.


----------



## Kingy (9/7/15)

Yea my email took a few days to be replied to due to new baby. There service is exceptional.


----------



## megabyte (26/8/15)

Hi, I just stumbled across this thread (my google alerts weren't set up right!). I trust Brooke eventually got back to you because I remember the story about the cattle fence :lol:

For anyone else that comes across this thread in the future looking for specs, the adapter for the Digital Stirplate v3 (<-- see I'm testing out my google alerts ) is 12 volts, 1 amp. You can get by with a 500mA adapter if you have one lying around but they're only a couple of cents cheaper so we supply a 1 amp instead. Of course, anything with more amps will work okay too.

The DC connector is a 2.1mm x 5.5mm barrel type. If you use one with a 2.5mm hole it will plug in but it probably won't work. They're hard to tell apart with your eyes, but the 2.1mm are the most common for small adapters so they're pretty easy to come across.

Best regards,
Michael.


----------



## Stouter (26/4/17)

Seriously looking at a V3 stir plate and wondering if anyone has any feedback they could give from their own purchase and use of one?
There's some very dodgy looking alternatives on the net for cheaper as always, but I'm happy to spend on quality.
I'm just starting my "yeast journey" chapter of home brewing and can't justify the need for a Yeast Forge model, thought the V3 would suit best.


----------



## Gloveski (26/4/17)

Stouter said:


> Seriously looking at a V3 stir plate and wondering if anyone has any feedback they could give from their own purchase and use of one?
> There's some very dodgy looking alternatives on the net for cheaper as always, but I'm happy to spend on quality.
> I'm just starting my "yeast journey" chapter of home brewing and can't justify the need for a Yeast Forge model, thought the V3 would suit best.


Don't think any are available atm same as the yeast forge , should not be to long now hopefully but i'm sure the wait will be worth it .
The lattest info from Michael was posted on the following link http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/88595-heated-digital-stirplates/page-11#entry1444864


----------



## Stouter (26/4/17)

Thanks for the link Gloveski, I didn't get to this one when I searched for info, and it makes the situation much clearer.
I've registered on their site and opted for an email update on stock so I guess I'll wait and see what the go is.
Cheeky Peaks online showed stock of the V3, but if I go through checkout I'm thinking it'll come up as 'no stock'.

I'll sit and wait like a good boy, as good things come to those who wait.


----------



## Mardoo (26/4/17)

Their customer service is worth the extra dosh. Can't recommend DHB enough. They've been fantastic.


----------



## Lionman (10/5/17)

Seems pretty expensive for what it is?


----------



## barls (10/5/17)

Lionman said:


> Seems pretty expensive for what it is?


your paying for a decent product with excellent support. feel free to buy a cheaper item but mine has going strong from the second gen. I've had one replaced no questions asked and they wanted it back to make sure it wouldn't happen again.
show me another company that does that and ill be surprised.


----------



## Stouter (10/5/17)

Just completed my first starter with my brand spankin' new V3 and well please. I ended up ordering from Cheeky Peaks and delivery was quick. The included power point adapters ensure I'll be yeastin it up anywhere in the world....not likely but a nice addition. These guys must get orders from everywhere.
Great control dialing up or down.


----------



## Gloveski (10/5/17)

Stouter said:


> Just completed my first starter with my brand spankin' new V3 and well please. I ended up ordering from Cheeky Peaks and delivery was quick. The included power point adapters ensure I'll be yeastin it up anywhere in the world....not likely but a nice addition. These guys must get orders from everywhere.
> Great control dialing up or down.


Awesome mate I'm still hanging out for the yeast forge


----------



## Stouter (10/5/17)

I just went with the V3 thinking I can put it in the f.v. Fridge along with the cube I'm going to ferment and keep them both at the pitching temp until I'm ready to pitch. This theory may not work out but I'll give it a go next time.
On this one the plate sat on the kitchen bench which was a reasonably stable 21c overnight with the window shut.
I can see the value of a forge model, but after also dropping big $$'s for a new mil this week it might be some time before I'm allowed back in the house by SWMBO.


----------



## Rocker1986 (10/5/17)

The Yeast Forge kicks arse. It's not that practical for me to put yeast starters in my brew fridge, and most of the time when I'm making them the brew fridge is cold crashing a batch anyway :lol:, such as this week while I'm preparing a lager starter for the batch to go in after this CCing one is kegged next week. I've yet to need the heater this year but last year it worked a treat keeping my starters around the 22-24C mark overnight. If it breaks down one day I'd definitely get another one.


----------

